# Forum idea



## Drago (29 Jun 2020)

Most of us are fairly environmentally conscious by the simple expedient of being cyclists. so, how about an Environmental Issues forum?

The environment is undoubtedly a big issue, and liable to be one of the biggest news stories for decades to come, so must surely be worthy of its on home for discussion? At the moment many such topic end up in the News section, but many users would prefer not to go there.

And i you take up the idea my fee is £5 per day per post, in perpetuity


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

If you are going to pay me £5 per post in perpetuity then I'll sign up to that.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2020)

Dammit. I should have worded that better...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Dammit. I should have worded that better...


No. It was quite clear. 
That's £10 already. 
PayPal or BT?


----------

